# craigslist find..



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Good price, wish I had didnt already have extra fat 5's in the garage and could justify this one to the wife.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/2578081732.html


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Great find! Someone is about to get a deal:thumbup:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish he would ship them, I'm stationed in WA


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm on this...My Brother lives in the Bay Area...


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

paullee said:


> I'm on this...My Brother lives in the Bay Area...


:thumbup: sweet... I hope someone gets them, such a ridiculous deal!


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Good Buy.*

That's where I found my car! TT 225 58k 2002 - 11500.00 Great Shape!! We use craiglist all the time. Buy sell. You wonder when it will change and you will have to start paying or the Government will step in an start putting a new OBama Tax on it or something.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*So the Porsche Rims work?*

It make sense the Boxter wheels would work. Those would be awesome.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> I'm on this...My Brother lives in the Bay Area...


Great price, but 5 x 130 to 5 x 100 adaptors are somewhat expensive. good luck, paul.

cheers.

bob


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

paullee said:


> I'm on this...My Brother lives in the Bay Area...


Damn man, I hope you can snag those! If I didnt have to drive halfway across the country, I would try as well!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Great price, but 5 x 130 to 5 x 100 adaptors are somewhat expensive. good luck, paul.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> bob


There's a company in Sparks, NV that sells custom-made spacers/adapters, 4 for $140. May have to give them a call if I score on these. Of course, I would have to powdercoat them PINK. Just Kidding!! Black of course.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

$140..that's a pretty decent price for 4. Do it!! 

edit:

Paul, one other question...how far out will the rear 18x10s stick after you have the adaptors? have you given that some thought or does it matter to you?

bob


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> $140..that's a pretty decent price for 4. Do it!!
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


I have to reach out for Trixx, who's running the same wheel in the rear of his and it seems to tuck in nicely. Ran the numbers through the TT offset calculator with the stated offsets (50 fronts and 65 rears) and it actually is telling me I need to go with spacers in order to make it flush.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

18x10 rear et 65.. a 40-45mm adapter should do the trick.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> 5 x 130 to 5 x 100 adaptors are somewhat expensive.


Small price to pay if you ask me, especially considering the fact that Ive seen these wheels go for upwards of $900.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> 18x10 rear et 65.. a 40-45mm adapter should do the trick.


Hey Ben: Do you know what sized tires Trixx is running in the rears with those 10's and spacers?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

@ murTTer:

certainly if you like them, it's worth the additional cost.

The prices of those vary greatly, but usually not near a low as the CL find. Here locally, there are 3 sets advertised by local PCA members. They've been advertised for a while so I don't know if they are still available, but they were listed as:

17in Boxster twists (8.5s and 9.0s) with tires: $1000
18in 996 twists (8s and 11s) with worn tires: $1000
18in 996 twists (8s and 11s) without tires: $400

Plus a set of 19in Lobsterclaws (8s and 11s) for $1600. Never been a fan of those.

cheers.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

My bro closed the deal on this for me this evening.

Thanks for the pointer MurTTer! Now I just have to break it to the wife...

Question for those familiar with fitting Twists to the TT:

According to the handy-dandy TT offset calculator, I'm told that I need about a 40mm spacer/adapter for the front (7.5" ET 50) and a 30mm for the rear (10.0" ET 65).

Does this sound right? Any wisdom here would be awesome before I throw down on some custom adapters from Adaptec Speedware.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Congrats Paul...win the Cali Lotto? 


"Bob: Did you just come into some inheritance $$ or may be won the TX Lottery or something? That is quite a list of mods you are working on for the TT!! New steering wheel, new shifter, now new wheels..." 

Sound ^^^^familar? 

cheers my friend.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

paullee said:


> My bro closed the deal on this for me this evening.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer MurTTer! Now I just have to break it to the wife...


 Of course! I'm glad you got them! Its too bad I don't have more room in the roadster, I'm coming down to Dubfest this weekend, id just bring them with. And I think neb I believe has the specs for what spacers/adapters u will need.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

murTTer said:


> Of course! I'm glad you got them! Its too bad I don't have more room in the roadster, I'm coming down to Dubfest this weekend, id just bring them with. And I think neb I believe has the specs for what spacers/adapters u will need.


Thanks Man. You already did me a solid with the lead. 



TTC2k5 said:


> Congrats Paul...win the Cali Lotto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob: I decided to forego coilovers for the Z06...for now...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I just placed an order for some custom-made adapters, 40mm fronts and 30mm rears with JR from Adaptec Speedware in NV . This is based on Meem's TT offset calculator so that I will be about flush with the fenders front and rear with no poke with the Twisties. If I'm off base here, somebody please set me straight! The adapters are custom and I will need to revise asap if my specs are incorrect. :wave:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Some progress:

Twists powdercoated gloss black









Waiting on adapters, and hoping everything fits.

Anyone with a good lead on where to get centercaps?


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

paullee said:


> Some progress:
> 
> Twists powdercoated gloss black
> 
> ...


Damn thats sexy! Dont lag on the photos!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :beer:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> @ murTTer:
> 
> certainly if you like them, it's worth the additional cost.
> 
> ...



Don't forget about mine! Still available, guess there going on Craigslist so someone from the vortex can find them...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...x8fr-11rr-MAKE-OFFER!&p=73568676#post73568676


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

paullee said:


> Some progress:
> 
> Twists powdercoated gloss black
> 
> ...


Those are going to look amazing! def post some pics when you get them mounted.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> Anyone with a good lead on where to get centercaps?


I would try the dealership. Surprisingly on small parts like this they wont rape you and you know they will have them


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah...I'm trawling Fleabay while waiting on the adapters, which is supposedly coming by this Friday.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Friday: Adapters and center caps arrived. 

Saturday: Got the Twists mounted/balanced. 

First try: Installed the adapters (40mm front / 30mm rear), put the new wheels on. Rolled out of garage and down driveway only to hear a grinding sound.:banghead:...Back to the garage I go. 

Crawled underneath to check things out only to find out the inside of the rear wheels were rubbing against the rear shocks and slightly marring up my beautiful powder coating job... 

Second try: Swapped the adapters (30mm front / 40mm rear) and reinstalled the wheels. Rubbing is gone, but the slight damage to the inside of the rears remain. You wouldn't know it's there, but I know. 

Sunday: Painted the center caps Gloss Black Enamel and was doing good until I mistakenly sprayed them with clear lacquer, which promptly burned and wrinkled the enamel paint. My neighbor explained (after the fact) that clear enamel over enamel or lacquer basecoast is GOOD while clear lacquer over enamel basecoat is BAD!! Back to the drawing board I go. Stripped all 4 caps and re-painted them again with gloss black enamel and held off on the clear lacquer. 

Anyway...where are the pics you asked: Here goes some quick snap: 

*BEFORE* 









*AFTER* 










































Since I moved the 40mm's from the front to the rear, the front tires are no longer flushed with the fenders, so I will probably have to order 2 new adapters for the front. Thumbs up for JR from Motorsport-Tech by the way. The fit and finish on the adapters are awesome. 

Looking at the BEFORE/AFTER pictures reminds me I have to tell my neighbor he needs to water his grass!


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

paullee said:


>


 Looks great! Kind of a good thing that it rubbed in a way bc the 40's out back look perfect! Car looks good, glad it all worked out the way it did.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I hated hearing that grinding sound as soon as I drove off... 

There is a bit of poke in the back with the 40mm's. Being statically lowered, it's not a huge issue and there's no rubbing. I may end up ordering a set of at least 35mm's for the rear and then bringing the 40mm's back to the front. It does look rather beefy as is right now though..:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Bob, 

The Twists started out as a heck of a good deal for $350, and by the time I was done, I could have bought one of your Recaro seats :laugh: The things we do to feed the Mod Bug.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Rear's look perfect if you ask me:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

